# 72 cj 5 leafspring?



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

I am going to replace my springs. They currently are stock and have 7 leafs up front and 5 in the rear. Should i keep it stock or go up to 10 leafs in front and 9 in the back?


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

depends.. going up in leafs is going make for a pretty harsh ride. do you drive it much in summer?


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Not at all. I just thought making it heavy duty for plowing and dealing with the weight of the plow and the rear plates that I have for traction i would want the heavy springs. this truck does 30 houses a storm. just trying to make her bullitproof.LOl I know I'm dreamin but these jeeps kick butt cause there so small.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

well if all you do is plow with it, i say go for it. some stiffer shocks could help too. i run rancho rs9000 adjustable shock on my cj. for street and wheeling, i keep them at the lowest setting. i don't know what i'll set them at for plowing yet (haven't put the plow on it yet), but i imagine i'll bump them up. my springs are 4" bds lift springs so i'm not going to do any spring work. they're pretty heavy duty already.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

I would spring it up!! I haven't put a plow on my CJ yet but I will after I get to the shackle reversal......and get setup for this season......change the fluid......blast and paint the augers........replace the single stage impeller bldes....blah blah blah... so much to do


----------

